# New Here



## ChucksFoot (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, I am new to the forum.  I recently moved to NYC to work for a marketing company.  I just starting practicing Jiu-Jitsu to become more active.  I figure this is a great place to get some advice.  I look forward to posting here.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 6, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## bostonbomber (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome!  I look forward to reading your postings.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Nov 6, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## morph4me (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Nolerama (Nov 6, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Shicomm (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT !


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Nov 6, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Fiendlover (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT :cheers:


----------



## LocknBlock (Nov 7, 2008)

WELCOME !


----------



## Kacey (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## CDA4555 (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome to MT Have fun posting!


----------

